# Heres another one (Hot Room)



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Please post some pictures of your Hot Rooms, like layout/size and what Safety precautions you have (locks/lighting?)

also please post pictures of what equipment you use (hooks/tongs/Vivs/racks)

And some pictures of you handling the Venomous with the tools would be great also...

thanks for your time

Dec


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you seen my pics before but, heres a few again, I forgot all about the pics I said id take today il have to do it tommorow.

safetly precautions I built into the room was.

A window to look into the room before entering, I had the lightswitch put outside of the room as well, I have a fire extinguisher outside the room with a hook on the wall in case of an escape in the room, theres a big sign on the door. theres a narrow piece of wood screwed to the floor along the bottom of the door to seal any gap and draft excluder around the frame for the same purpose.

Just inside the room I have the first emergency lighting, its just a hit on battery light but will do in case of a power cut, theres two more of these dotted around the room, when I built the room all the gaps cracks no matter how small were sealed with decorators caulk.

All the equipment is in one place within reach of the viv, the viv has a lock obviously and a warning sign on it, all the envenomation protocols are in one place within easy reach and theres a piece of paper with important phone numbers on it pinned to the wall, I never go in the room without a mobile phone just in case.









emergency light is the round thing next to the door









theres more equipment than that now.


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice pics Si.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Where have I been? I didn't know you kept hots Si :shock:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I do mate, only for just under 3 months though


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks ever so much Si for sharing....Anyone eles?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cmon, ive seen Si, and Erics rooms atm


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

just curious as to what the fire extingiusher does to the snake:whistling2:

what type is it, foam powder ect?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Si how do you close the door behind you as I don't see any handles or am I looking at something else......


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah its a foam one for small electrical fires amongst other things, there is no handle on the inside of the door the outside is the bolt and padlock and inside theres a door stopper which can be kicked out of the way, I did think about putting a catch on the inside but I didnt want something that couldnt be opened from the outside just in case, in an emergency then I wouldnt be trapped inside.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

si whats in that little glass tank. the one on its own ? 2nd pic


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

just a point si if its a normal afff extinguisher dont use it on an electrical fire afff is 94% water adn will conduct electricity like a copper wire lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats got a P.murinus in it mate.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> just a point si if its a normal afff extinguisher dont use it on an electrical fire afff is 94% water adn will conduct electricity like a copper wire lol


dont exactly know what it is mate, but it says its suitable for electrical fires on it.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

shake it if it sounds like its got liquid in there it will probably be afff


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

what hots do you keep at the mo Si? 

nice room


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

got a couple of pics for you declan not very good but just shows some of my handling stuff








two midwest ultralight hooks, midwest gloves, 24" feeding tongs, two pairs of 12" tongs








40" gentle giants and 40" pilstrom style tongs








24" gentle giants and a torch in case of powercuts

i know the pics arent too good but it gives you an idea


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks alot Jay, much apprecated...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

no probs mate


----------

